# Our first Jersey/Red Angus cross - Pic



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

We bred a couple of our older cows to a red angus bull and last Monday night this one was born. His name is Frosty because when I went out to look at him, he was covered in a light frost. He's doing great and growing like a weed. Definitely more like a beef than a milk breed. Here's a picture of him.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

He's a beauty. What's his future? (I hate even thinking about the freezer when he's only a week old.)


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Whoa! He's a little chunk, isn't he?


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Well we sell all of our steers for meat, and crossing them with a red angus will make them a bit meatier. I also have thought of keeping one of these calves for a bull and breeding the cows to him. I think a heifer out of this cross should even make a good milk cow also, and they would have a heavier calf for the freezer. > Thanks Marc


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like momma is capable of feeding him very well!


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

springvalley said:


> Well we sell all of our steers for meat, and crossing them with a red angus will make them a bit meatier. I also have thought of keeping one of these calves for a bull and breeding the cows to him. I think a heifer out of this cross should even make a good milk cow also, and they would have a heavier calf for the freezer. > Thanks Marc


I like your thinking. If I was closer I'd want the cross as a dual purpose cow. Plenty of milk, while making a heck of a beef calf. Fewer health issues than higher producing jerseys. And more heat tolerant and prettier IMO, than black. I'd be marketing them as family cows.

Do you know much about the sire - size, udder quality, etc?


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations, that is a wonderful calf.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Awesome, he is a big boy! I had our Jersey "Clover" AI'd to a black angus this time around strictly for the meat issue. We have already decided it is bound for freezer camp whether a bull or a heifer. Or Burgermeister III / Barbie Q whichever way you want to look at it. We have to name them and love up on them for as long as we have them.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

This cow is Lexi, she is my oldest cow at nine years old. She was bound for the butcher, as she was bred and then came in heat every month after that. I had the date set at the butcher and everything, then a few months ago she looked like she was with calf. Sure enough I could bump a calf in her, so we had the vet out and checked them out and sure enough she was bred, to the date, she had her calf on the day she was due. Never seen to many cows come in heat every month, and be bred. Seems like some strange things are happening around here this year. Mostly good things, Thank God > Marc


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Congrats on your surprise calf! Have heard of that with horses, too. He looks good.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

We have a couple nurse cows that are Jersey/Red Angus cross. They milk really well and raise a great beef calf.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

DJ in WA said:


> I like your thinking. If I was closer I'd want the cross as a dual purpose cow. Plenty of milk, while making a heck of a beef calf. Fewer health issues than higher producing jerseys. And more heat tolerant and prettier IMO, than black. I'd be marketing them as family cows.
> 
> Do you know much about the sire - size, udder quality, etc?


Catherine here... Marc's wife... Noticed he didn't answer your question. Lexi is a registered Jersey and was AI'd to a pedigreed red angus bull. I know we have the records on him somewhere, but we were mainly interested in low birth weight and high rate of gain, conformation, etc. Not sure we paid much attention to the udder quality and definitely not any milk production/quality records on an angus. But if you're still curious, we'll look up his stats for you.

Frosty is georgeous in my humble opinion. He's so much larger and just plain stocky than our full Jersey calves are. I think I really like this cross. As of today, we're still leaning towards keeping him as our bull and continuing to AI his mother to a full blood angus. Hopefully she'll take on the first straw and not confuse us again. :gaptooth:


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

AverageJo said:


> Catherine here... Marc's wife... Noticed he didn't answer your question. Lexi is a registered Jersey and was AI'd to a pedigreed red angus bull. I know we have the records on him somewhere, but we were mainly interested in low birth weight and high rate of gain, conformation, etc. Not sure we paid much attention to the udder quality and definitely not any milk production/quality records on an angus. But if you're still curious, we'll look up his stats for you.
> 
> Frosty is georgeous in my humble opinion. He's so much larger and just plain stocky than our full Jersey calves are. I think I really like this cross. As of today, we're still leaning towards keeping him as our bull and continuing to AI his mother to a full blood angus. Hopefully she'll take on the first straw and not confuse us again. :gaptooth:


Thanks. I would hope a bull worthy of AI would produce decent udders. Yea, I doubt there are any production records, but that's okay. I once had a plan to breed a jersey to a red lowline angus, but had my daughter visit the farm, and the udders were pretty bad. Just need something fairly decent if one wants to milk them. And of course, teats too big isn't good for calf. Don't know if many beef bulls have udder ratings. I know Pharo Cattle Company does some kind of rating on his bulls. I got semen from Johnny B Good and Colorado High.
http://www.pharocattle.com/Semen-Source-2012/redangus.htm

So my latest itch to make a smaller frame jersey/beef cross female is to cross some quality mini hereford with jersey. I might go look at these a few hours away:
http://www.jcross-miniherefords.com/herdsires.html

On the other hand, I might just need to be satisfied with what I have. Sure would be easier if a jersey farm made these crosses so I don't have to keep a full jersey around. Don't need the milk. I once asked a dairy north of here and they weren't interested, even if I was willing to pay well.


----------

